# living in sanremo ?



## exitaly

i am looking at a possible move to sanremo , and wondering if anyone currently lives there or knows about living there. I am worried it might be too small of a city and not a lot of expats... and hard to meet people


----------



## Evo7

Hi I live 30 mins from San Remo and have been there many many times any reason you are thinking of moving to San Remo? Ciao Sara


----------



## exitaly

Sorry for the late reply. Yes, wanted to live there because it seems like it is the largest and nicest (important combination) in liguria. Everything else was too small or not as pretty (Genova).


----------



## CaptainCanuck

I have lived in Sanremo for about 7 years. There are certainly worse places to live. There are expats that live here,
but not loads. Do you speak any Italian? Italians are largely ignorant of English, although a fair few in this area speak French. Sanremo is a great spot to use as a launching point as it is not far from anything.


----------



## yosheryosh

I'd say my Italian is medium, I'm fluent in Spanish so I figure once I get to Italy I should pick it up quickly.

When you say 'there are worse places to live' ... it doesn't sound like it's all that great there!

Where would you recommend in the northwest part of italy (liguria, piemonte, lombardia)?


----------



## Evo7

One of the nicest and busy towns with nice beaches full of restaurants and a some night life and my preferred place on this stretch of coastline is Alassio but houses to rent and buy are quite expensive


----------



## pudd 2

CaptainCanuck said:


> I have lived in Sanremo for about 7 years. There are certainly worse places to live. There are expats that live here,
> but not loads. Do you speak any Italian? Italians are largely ignorant of English, although a fair few in this area speak French. Sanremo is a great spot to use as a launching point as it is not far from anything.


on the point of english why should they speak english its up to people moving there to learn italian notice i did not use the ignorant word not a nice temenolacy in english


----------



## Poolajet

I doubt Captain meant any harm. It's a term of speech. I certainly would expect to learn the language of any country I moved to, but it can be concerning at first, before you become fluent.


----------

